# Scott Pilgrim vs. The World Discussion



## IchigoK2031 (Jul 24, 2010)

So I just got back from the Scott Pilgrim vs. the World screening at Comic Con 2010, I won't spoil anything, but whether you've read the comics or not, it is a good movie, it just makes it better when you notice the things from the comic. I was really worried about Michael Cera being...well Michael Cera, I'm happy to say that he did a really good job in this movie, and in my opinion it is fairly well casted. If you want to be nit-picky, there is a bunch of stuff ,you can nail it for, but all in all, it was just a good movie.


----------



## Sharpz (Jul 24, 2010)

There was a screening of it on monday but I decided that it wasn't going to be any good because it has Michael Cera but I might dow...err pay money to watch it...


----------



## notnarb (Jul 24, 2010)

I too saw it at Comic Con today (friday) and I, like probably the entire crowd there, thought it to be AMAZING.  Everyone I talked to about it thought it to be a really really good movie.  This is coming from someone who hasn't read the comic, but after seeing it, definitely intends to.  I came to GBAtemp just to brag about it, but I see you beat me to the punch.

I also filmed the Scott Pilgrim vs the World Comic Con panel if anyone wants to see it CLICK.  (Q&A with Cera + others and some clips)


----------



## pitman (Jul 24, 2010)

Glad to hear "about Michael Cera being...well Michael Cera" not ruining the film.
Unlike you lucky bastards I'll have to wait until it gets here to the theaters (m the closest theater always brings good movies a week or even a month after they are released worldwide), I'll drive half the country(which is not that much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) to see this movie.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Jul 24, 2010)

I was lucky, I told my friend to start waiting in line at like 10, so I was at the very front of the line, not like I got anything, but I got good seats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yes, do watch this movie, as one guy I talked to said: "I didn't think Michael Cera would be enough of a douche bag, but he pulled it off"


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 16, 2010)

saw it tonight, i loved it.

"i got to go pee on her" was one of my favorite lines in the whole movie


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 16, 2010)

can't wait to watch this, sadly I'm going to have to wait till it's on DVD


----------



## pitman (Aug 16, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> can't wait to watch this, sadly I'm going to have to wait till it's on DVD



I just found out its coming here only on the 30th of September


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 21, 2010)

*rage with pitman*

Nuts, i thought i be able to catch it sometime in August


----------



## Ryufushichou (Sep 9, 2010)

Well i missed the movie and totally hate myself for it -.- was it really that good?


----------

